# Ref; Corned Beef Fatty?



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 5, 2019)

This might go under another subforum, but I was wondering has any one ever tried such a thing? I mean grinding up corned beef in place of the normal sausage? There's two ideas rattling around in my head for it..one would be a reuben fatty..the other would be a St Patrick's dinner fatty..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Sounds  like a throw down to me Tom.

Warren


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Mar 5, 2019)

Never tried it, but hot damn, I like how you think.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 5, 2019)

Yah I'm just not sure on grinding corned beef it self. I'll give it a try I suppose!

With Aldi's last day of that 1.99 for the points I figured it's a good idea to try it with that. I'll angle to get 3-5 pound size and grind it up after doing some soaking. Then I gotta find my friend's homemade sauerkraut for a reuben fatty..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2019)

No reason it shouldn't work. Adam Gertler of the Food Network made a Pastrami Dog. Ground Chuck, Cure #1 and all the Pastrami Spices in hog casing. Make sure the Sauer Kraut is really dry, Russian Dressing on the side...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 5, 2019)

I was going to try it with no bacon weave, some swiss cheese, and a bit of dressing, and of course the sauerkaut right inside. Then serve it sliced on rye bread.

I'm wondering if I do a St Patrick dinner one, if I can get away with soda bread inside the fatty...

I did get a 4.2 pound chunk of corned beef to grind up. Figure what doesn't turn into fatty experiments, I'll use for Corned beef patty melts!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 6, 2019)

Great idea. Going to Aldi today to to get corned beef. Should be a crowd pleaser. Let us know how yours turns out


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 6, 2019)

I was going to do them tonight..but I forgot one thing; I need to soak the corned beef.

I'll be making two because around 3 AM I had another idea. Corned beef hash fatty.. LOL!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 6, 2019)

I grounded up the corned beef..they always come with that seasoning packet, so I figured I'd sprinkle it on the meat.

Soaked it for about 3.5 hours... but devil of a time grinding this, even half frozen. Surprised me. Guess next time I'll just freeze it more.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 7, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> but devil of a time grinding this, even half frozen.



Why was that?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 7, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Why was that?



The fat as far as I can tell. It was barely feeding into the grinder. Not sure what was up with that honestly. I'll just freeze it longer if I do this again.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Sounds like the pieces you were feeding into the grinder may have been to large.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 7, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Sounds like the pieces you were feeding into the grinder may have been to large.
> 
> Warren



I didn't think of that either, though when I was done grinding, it had alot of fat gumming it up..but here we go..the stuffing of the Hash fatty:

I should have used regular potatoes, but we had just a few handfuls of pre shedded fr ozen ones which I cooked pretty crispy..to much onion though. Way to much! Ahh well..I managed to get it all mostly closed up, I'll have to double check it and patch it before it goes in the smoker though! Just waiting on getting the dressing for the Rueben one to put it together!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks great Tom cool idea

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 7, 2019)

So the Hash one when I went to get it on the smoker pan..sort of..broke. To much filling for sure. No bacon weave to hold them together..here is the reuben filling though! Now both are on my smoker...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm not sure how to rate this..they taste like the proper thing alright. On the other hand, the hash fatty basically fell apart. The reuben one had some problems, but I think an extra 1/4th pound of ground corned beef would have helped that.

A bacon weave would have help hold them together. Ground corned beef gets super super soft. I didn't anticipate this! I hope some one else tries these and learns from my experience!

PS: I put the reuben one on a piece of rye with a dab more dressing. It really is the real deal for flavour profile! Only thing I'd need for the hash is a fried egg on top!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 8, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> . Ground corned beef gets super super soft. I didn't anticipate this!



You'll need to try again with a homemade corned beef. Your store bought CB has been pumped with 25%-35% "flavor enhancers" like phosphates, papain, and water, which probably didn't help it holding it together.
Thanks for sharing your results! I've tried CB hash sausage with poor results, and now you got me thinking maybe I should try it again.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 8, 2019)

danmcg said:


> You'll need to try again with a homemade corned beef. Your store bought CB has been pumped with 25%-35% "flavor enhancers" like phosphates, papain, and water, which probably didn't help it holding it together.
> Thanks for sharing your results! I've tried CB hash sausage with poor results, and now you got me thinking maybe I should try it again.



I was planning to give it a try some day. I'm a bit shy on pulling the gun on it though, last brisket I bought was awful! I had relatives over and over half the brisket was just huge layers of fat. I plattered the good stuff and basically had 12 pounds of fat, almost no meat in the fat etc. No way of knowing before I had served, I'd hate to get that and make Corned beef. 

My version of corned beef has always been in my mind, the canned 'dog food' stuff. But every year I take left over st patrick's cabbage and corned beef and a few taters I set aside and do a cabbage hash with it. Maybe I should try that instead. I don't think the onions helped this. Soft fried taters and dressed up fried cabbage would have been better..

I was hesitant to use the bacon because I thought it would really over power the natural corned beef flavours, but I think it might be needed. Ahh well! Learning experiences! I want to see these sausages though!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> No way of knowing before I had served, I'd hate to



Growing up, we frequently had a Boiled Supper. Same fixin's but instead of Corned Beef, Mom used Boneless Smoked Shoulder, aka, Pork Goodie, Cottage Ham or Daisy Ham. The football shaped shoulder comes encased in a plastic tube. You can't see what it looks like so you have to go by feel. Dad taught that, *at refer temps*, fat is Hard and lean Meat is Soft. When feeling the Shoulders, if hard and inflexible, Dad put it back. The soft Shoulders went in the cart.
Same goes for Brisket or Corned Beef. Firm, stiff Points are going to be Fatty. Soft, floppy Brisket tend to be lean and more tender...JJ

BTW...All passed on but 40 years ago, if you served Lean or Trimmed Meat, at a family gathering, the Host would have to endure a snarky razzing about not knowing what good meat looks like.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 8, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Growing up, we frequently had a Boiled Supper. Same fixin's but instead of Corned Beef, Mom used Boneless Smoked Shoulder, aka, Pork Goodie, Cottage Ham or Daisy Ham. The football shaped shoulder comes encased in a plastic tube. You can't see what it looks like so you have to go by feel. Dad taught that, *at refer temps*, fat is Hard and lean Meat is Soft. When feeling the Shoulders, if hard and inflexible, Dad put it back. The soft Shoulders went in the cart.
> Same goes for Brisket or Corned Beef. Firm, stiff Points are going to be Fatty. Soft, floppy Brisket tend to be lean and more tender...JJ
> 
> BTW...All passed on but 40 years ago, if you served Lean or Trimmed Meat, at a family gathering, the Host would have to endure a snarky razzing about not knowing what good meat looks like.



Huh..good thing to know! Thanks Jimmy! And..I don't mind some fat..but when you have entire sections that are all fat and the dogs turn their nose up.....

I'll have to use that next time I go to the GFS, check for some decent briskets!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2019)

This was a Corned Point to Pastrami I smoked a couple years ago. Most I have had since were leaner...BUT...To my taste, this was the Best I have had since I was a kid and Pastrami came from the Deli like this!

As far as MY Dogs go. They stand around me in the Kitchen as i trim exessive fat off meat. They inhale it raw or cooked, like I was tossing Candy at them. No such thing as too Fatty!

SO GOOD! Fried up like Beef Bacon...






This stuff is Marbled like Kobe!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 9, 2019)

Tom I went with your idea of a reuben fatty. I was going to smoke early yesterday morning but after reading about yours falling apart & about the meat being so wet I put mine on wire rack in frig for 5 hrs. No bacon wrap. Turned out real good. Thanks for idea. Was a hit. Sorry no plated shot with Thousand Island dressing on it


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2019)

Great Idea, Tom!!
"Like" to you for trying something new!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 9, 2019)

buzzy said:


> View attachment 389893
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the culprit in these two <Since my reueben held together> is truly the hash one and the onions adding far to much moisture. Yours looks great! I'm going to eventually try it again! I did find it funny though...some of my friends online called me a bad person for not using Russian Dressing! Is Thousand Island the odd choice of dressing for this? LOL!




Bearcarver said:


> Great Idea, Tom!!
> "Like" to you for trying something new!!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2019)

In restaurants, 1000 Island is much more commonly used on sandwiches than Russian because 1000 Island is second only to Ranch ordered on Salad and therefore on hand. 

From the Washington Post 2014...
*Russian dressing* recipes typically call for mayonnaise, chili *sauce* or ketchup, relish, horseradish, paprika and other seasonings, making it considerably spicier and less sweet than *Thousand Island dressing*, with its hard-cooked egg, lemon or orange juice, cream and sweet pickle relish or olives.

I like both,  though I usually make my own with Mayo, Ketchup, Sweet Relish, Horseradish, Dijon, Onion and Garlic...JJ


----------



## buzzy (Mar 9, 2019)

Sorry Tom I had it bassackwards. Thought reuben fell apart. Not much up on dressings but do like JJ opinion on russian being more spicy & less sweet. Might have to do again with russian plus more swiss. Again thanks for idea.


----------

